# "Thor 2: The Dark World" trailer. It's looking good!



## TelegramSam (Apr 23, 2013)

Get a load of THIS.


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Apr 23, 2013)

This is looking fantastic. I'm such a Thor fanboy and I can't wait for this.

The new Thor comics will hold me over till it comes out though.


----------



## brynotherhino (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh sweet peanut butter, I am so excited for this!!!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Apr 25, 2013)

Saw it yesterday....I'm a huge comic fanboy, and the first movies of any comic series are always hit/miss for me....I already know the origin stories of everyone, and I get that they have to put them out so everyone ELSE knows, but I always like the 2nd movies better...the only exception being Iron Man. That movie cracks me up, and I'm always in awe of the CGI/fake computer tech when I see it.

All that aside, can't wait for this one. Looks awesome.


----------



## Basti (Apr 25, 2013)

Looks waaay better than the first one


----------



## Xaios (Apr 25, 2013)

To be honest, that trailer really didn't grab me at all. Even I'm surprised.


----------



## tm20 (Apr 26, 2013)

this looks awesome


----------



## petereanima (May 7, 2013)

Basti said:


> Looks waaay better than the first one



This!

Consider me tempted.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (May 13, 2013)

What bugs me is why does he need Loki's help? 

Dude, you have the Avengers. Just call on Bruce Banner and voila crisis averted


----------



## MFB (May 13, 2013)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> What bugs me is why does he need Loki's help?
> 
> Dude, you have the Avengers. Just call on Bruce Banner and voila crisis averted


 
We don't know how out of sequence the events in the trailer are, plus they broke the Bi-Frost at the end of Thor 1 so he can't just go back that easily


----------



## Xaios (May 13, 2013)

I'll be honest, I don't know what you guys are seeing in this. All I'm getting is shots of fight scenes, Thor and Natalie Portman looking wistful and forlorn, stuff that floats for no apparent reason, big amorphous black things, and a relatively generic looking bad guy who really doesn't feel all that menacing, all with nothing connecting any of these elements together.

I actually enjoyed the first Thor movie a lot, it's the best Marvel Phase 1 movie aside from Iron Man 1 and The Avengers, but this trailer neither excites nor even interests me.


----------



## erotophonophilia (May 13, 2013)

This movie would be so much better, if it wasn't a sequel of a comic book, that's based off of Norse mythology. All superhero movies are exactly the same. I want to make a movie of how Hollywood doesn't even try to come up with an original idea.


----------



## Lukifer (May 20, 2013)

Looks awesome!!! So glad marvel has really been putting out quality movies of comics. Cant wait for the Avengers 2!!!

Still have yet to see Iron Man 3 though.


----------

